# DISCOVER AZERBAIJAN



## Xtreminal

Sexy Azeri girl captured by my friend...Rights for the photo belongs to "Horny Azeri" Me)))


----------



## Galandar

Source: http://www.pashaconstruction.com

*Amburan Beach Resort*


The Amburan Beach Resort will be the first international branded 5 star hotel and resort Development in Azerbaijan. The resort will be completed in a Mediterranean style and will consist of 185 spacious guestrooms to provide the perfect escape from Baku without the hassle of travelling

Yacht Club with mooring for 20 vessels 
4 outdoor saltwater and lagoon pools 
Several restaurants 
International Spa with Hamam. 
Grand Ball Room 
Gym Facilities including indoor and outdoor tennis courts 
Children International Center including Bowling. Alleys.

Architect: Arcadia Design (Spain)

Completion: 2010


----------



## Xtreminal

Freaking gorgeus!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Pashayevler sokur


----------



## jmancuso

what's the story behind part of the territory separated by armenia?


----------



## Galandar

jmancuso said:


> what's the story behind part of the territory separated by armenia?


About 20% of territories (Karabakh and 5 more districts) of Azerbaijan are under armenian occupation.


----------



## [email protected]

Looks great! So far I've only seen photos of Baku, but it seems as if the country also has some spectacular landscapes.


----------



## Xtreminal

[email protected] said:


> Looks great! So far I've only seen photos of Baku, but it seems as if the country also has some spectacular landscapes.


You are right...Trouble with Azerbaijan is that it just we don't have good promotion..Azerbaijan is very underrated country, there is lots of stuff to be seen..


----------



## Galandar

Xtreminal said:


> You are right...Trouble with Azerbaijan is that it just we don't have good promotion..Azerbaijan is very underrated country, there is lots of stuff to be seen..


I think so too


----------



## P.C.Dolabella

Xtreminal said:


> Batabat, Azerbaijan


It's not Batabat in Azerbaijan, but evidently Plitvice lakes, Croatia. 

Very nice Azeri girls


----------



## Galandar

P.C.Dolabella said:


> It's not Batabat in Azerbaijan, but evidently Plitvice lakes, Croatia.


Yeah, this place is in Croatia.


----------



## Xtreminal

Hmm...I put this picture because in that site in description they wrote "Batabat,Naxchivan"


----------



## Galandar

Xtreminal said:


> Hmm...I put this picture because in that site in description they wrote "Batabat,Naxchivan"


I know bro, i wondered about it too, but it was wrong information about that picture from Croatia


----------



## Galandar

A new website of the Ministry of Culture and Tourism about tourism in Azerbaijan: http://www.azerbaijan.tourism.az :cheers:


----------



## Purple Dreams

hornnieguy said:


> An exotic and far away place.
> 
> nice to see modern secular muslims.


 based on the pics I've seen on here it looks like the most secular & modern muslim country


----------



## [email protected]

Xtreminal said:


> You are right...Trouble with Azerbaijan is that it just we don't have good promotion.


That's actually even an advantage for people who want to get to know other cultures, as the country isn't already overrun by tourists then. You don't want to have the nice landscape ruined with giant tourist complexes on the Caspian Sea and elsewhere.


----------



## Xtreminal

Galandar,is that Tourism site updated?

[email protected], well you are right but I think it is too early to worry about that.


----------



## Galandar

Xtreminal said:


> Galandar,is that Tourism site updated?
> 
> [email protected], well you are right but I think it is too early to worry about that.


I hope they do


----------



## MfG Iowa

i might hop over to Baku for the WC qualifier against germany


----------



## Galandar

*Infomericial Azerbaijan 1*







*Infomericial Azerbaijan 2*







*Infomericial Azerbaijan 3*


----------



## Galandar

*CASPIAN SEA RESORT HOTEL*

A new 5* hotel in Nabran on the shore of the Caspian sea has been recently opened.


----------



## Xtreminal

+7

Fab photos


----------



## Galandar

*The Pearl of the World - Approved*




















The Pearl Hotel, located at the coast of the Caspian Sea and constructed in Baku’s urban frontier area, is designed to be the symbol of Azerbaijan.

It is named after the hidden beauty in its shell - The Pearl. The 26-storey hotels is designed to be a boutique hotel with its 115-meter height and 48,500 square meter buildable area.

The world shaped hotel has been envisioned to be a focus point on an island, at the coast of the Caspian Sea.

The land usage plan of the area indicates that there are recreation sites, parks, sporting facilities and a swimming pool surrounding the hotel.

The lobby is constructed as a transparent sphere, which symbolizes the pearl, and it craetes 
a dramatic effect from the inside. The two structures, which surround the sphere, are designed to create 
a communal area on the lower floors and hotel rooms on the upper floors. The hotel rooms vary in shapes and carry various concepts to have a view of the Caspian Sea.

The two structures in the shape of oyster shells outside of the hotel include restaurants, which carry range of foods around the world, multi functional meeting rooms, a nightclub, a swimming pool and a health club,

The Pearl Hotel is a candidate to be a symbol and a magnet for Baku. 

For additional information see: http://www.diaholding.com


----------



## Skyprince

Amazing and impressive. Azerbaijan is the fastest-growing country in the world at this moment. I really want to visit Baku so I hope Mr. Galandar can host me .


----------



## Galandar

Skyprince said:


> Amazing and impressive. Azerbaijan is the fastest-growing country in the world at this moment. I really want to visit Baku so I hope Mr. Galandar can host me .


Why not  You can come whenever you want


----------



## Xtreminal

Izmir Monument in Baku








Baku at night









Source: Flickr

Hunting in Azerbaijan

The following types of hunting are being arranged within the territory of Azerbaijan:

* Dagestan goat Hunting;
* Wild boar Hunting;
* Hare Hunting;
* Wood pigeon Hunting;
* Quail Hunting;
* Partridge Hunting;
* Fowling (goose, duck, bald-coot);
* Snipe Hunting


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

more about the touristic sites of Azerbaijan, please


----------



## l'eau

Xtreminal said:


> Izmir Monument in Baku


my city's monument in azerbaijan :cheers1:

nice azerbaijan photo btw:cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Nice balance of terrain


----------



## Artavazd

“...It was truly like a contemporary Golgotha many times over.”

BARONESS CAROLINE COX 

Maragha. The name would hardly tell you anything although you ve had the chance of hearing the name "Nagorno Karabakh" recurrently since 1988. Maragha was one of the largest villages of Nagorno Karabakh. It WAS because on April 10, 1992, the Azeri' "omon" forces invaded the village and set it ablaze, burning, & torturing it s peaceful population, some of whom were taken hostage never to be returned again! While those who survived left behind their belongings and spread throughout the world. Today, Maragha still remains under Azeri control. This Project, presented to you, is an attempt to show the real history of Maragha, hoping that with our unified struggle we would never let such tragedies take place ever again. 



РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 1/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=rpao3TxRBXY 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 2/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=BRa5ilvaRMw 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 3/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=dmKmwrFBK00 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 4/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=vTTAs2cTWRk 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 5/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=2OS06COGASk 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 6/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=Cxb4uunIp5w 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 7/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=GVQCPL9d6X8 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 8/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=3uJiMW78JFs 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 9/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=t1MF8WEw8Kc 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 10/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=p56BBKXinyk 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 11/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=f6A6UQamE9k 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 12/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=skhcPRB-CNU 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 13/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=nnWrK37VOS4&feature=related 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 14/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=sLXKfBnsm_s 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 15/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=oRRCTMNLhO4 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 16/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=mE-ubxoq2S0 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 17/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=30S0QsWO2CQ 

РАНЫ КАРАБАХА KARABAGH WOUNDS Part 18/18 
http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=UpWBNoIvW8I


----------



## Galandar

Artavazd said:


> “...It was truly like a contemporary Golgotha many times over.”
> 
> BARONESS CAROLINE COX
> 
> Maragha. The name would hardly tell you anything although you ve had the chance of hearing the name "Nagorno Karabakh" recurrently since 1988. Maragha was one of the largest villages of Nagorno Karabakh. It WAS because on April 10, 1992, the Azeri' "omon" forces invaded the village and set it ablaze, burning, & torturing it s peaceful population, some of whom were taken hostage never to be returned again! While those who survived left behind their belongings and spread throughout the world. Today, Maragha still remains under Azeri control. This Project, presented to you, is an attempt to show the real history of Maragha, hoping that with our unified struggle we would never let such tragedies take place ever again.


Come on! By occupying the territory of other state you don't even can talk about it... Karabakh is the part of Azerbaijan and international society recognized it like this.


----------



## Artavazd

HISTORY OF ARTSAKH (PART 2: FROM 1918 TO 1989)

Claims to the Armenian lands.
The Russian Revolution of 1917 put an end to czarist administrative division of Caucasus. In March of 1918, the Armenian, Georgian and Moslem leaders of Caucasus united to form an independent multiethnic Transcaucasian Confederation. The Confederation was, however, shortly dissolved, due to strong divergences between the tree peoples. The complete evacuation of Russian armies left the entire region defenseless in the face of the Turkish aggression. 
On May 27, the Moslem deputies of the Confederation proclaimed a Musavatist Republic of Azerbaijan. The new Turkish state immediately laid claims to the entire territory of the former Elizavetopol Guberniya. Nun Pasha, commander of Ottoman forces, made an ultimatum to the Armenians of Karabakh to submit to Azerbaijan. In August, the Congress of Armenians of Karabakh unanimously rejected the ultimatum.

The Turkish invasion in Baku and Shushi.
In September 1918, the Turkish forces invaded Baku, unleashing ruthless massacres of the peaceful Armenian population. Afterwards, the Turkish army entered Shushi. The war was impending, as the army of Armenian volunteers led by General Andranik approached Karabakh for help. However, General Thompson, British Commander of Caucasus stopped Andranik, promising to solve the problem during the Paris Peace Conference. In the summer of 1919, leaning on the British guaranty and trying to gain time and prevent the massacres, the 7th Congress of Armenians of Karabakh temporarily recognized the authority of Azerbaijan pending the final decision of the Paris Peace Conference. 

Shushi destroyed.
However, shortly thereafter Britain began the withdrawal of its forces from Caucasus. The Paris Conference gave no result. Getting carte blanche for a definitive capture of Karabakh, the General Sultanov appointed governor of Karabakh presented a new ultimatum, demanding immediate attachment of Karabakh to Azerbaijan. Armenians rejected the ultimatum again. 
In March 1920, after fierce fighting the Turkish forces invaded Shushi. Some 20,000 Armenians were killed and the city was burned to the ground. The arriving of the Armenian forces rescued the rest of population from the total annihilation. 
On April 23, 1920 the 9th Congress of Armenians of Karabakh proclaimed Nagorno-Karabakh an integral part of Armenia. 

Bolsheviks in Armenia.
The situation changed again after the Russian Red Army annexed Azerbaijan. On April 28, 1920 Azerbaijan became a Soviet Republic. Now the Republic of Armenia began receiving ultimatums from both Soviet Azerbaijan and Russia to withdraw Armenian troops from Karabakh and Zanguezour. In May 1920, Karabakh was Sovietized by the 11th Red Army. However, the region remained independent de facto, for the Soviet Government declared it a "contestable" territory.
Meanwhile, the Republic of Armenia, facing both Turkish and Bolshevik aggressions was next to the total destruction. Despite numerous resolutions and agreements, such as the Treaty of Sèvres, bounding Turkey to return the Armenian lands, the Armenian government could not expect physical help from anywhere. On November 29, 1920 the power in Armenia was transferred to the Bolsheviks, and the country became a Soviet Republic. Surprisingly, on the next day a telegram was sent from the government of the Soviet Azerbaijan to the new Armenian government, declaring Karabakh, Nakhichevan and Zanguezour integral parts of the newborn Armenian Soviet Republic. This telegram was signed by Azerbaijan's Bolshevik leaders Narimanov and Guseinov, who urged to "communicate the decision of Azerbaijan to the fraternal Armenian people". 

Karabakh and Nakhichevan annexed.
Soon afterwards, however, the Turkish and Russian leaders were able to reach understanding upon carve-up Armenia. The year 1921 brought tragic territorial losses for Armenia. The Treaty of Moscow (March 1921), the Treaty of Kars (October 1921), and plenary sessions of the Caucasian Office of Russian Communist Party (June-July 1921) tore away historical lands from Armenia, reducing its territories thrice. With the stroke of a pen, Nakhichevan and Nagorno-Karabakh were forcibly attached to the Soviet Azerbaijan.

Autonomy formed.
The autonomous region of Nagorno-Karabakh was formed on July 7, 1923. The map of the historical Artsakh was then systematically redrawn and some of its parts were cut off and included in the neighboring regions of the Azerbaijan Republic. For example, Gulistan became Shahumian region, Guetashen and Martunashen went to Khanlar region, and even Dadivank monastery found itself beyond the formal borders of Artsakh. Moreover, the Soviet power intentionally annexed and attached to Azerbaijan what are now Kaelbajar and Lachin regions, and so Karabakh was entirely cut off from Armenia and became an enclave. 

"History of Azerbaijan" created.
During the decades of Soviet rule, the Armenians of Artsakh repeatedly protested against the policy of barefaced discrimination and persecutions. Planning to change the ethnic structure of population, the government of Azerbaijan tried all ways to impede economic development of the region, and also pursued severe discrimination in cultural realm. Many Armenian schools and establishments ceased to exist, and the Armenian newspapers and periodicals were shut down. Out of more than 200 active Armenian churches no one was allowed to function. At the same, time both of the two mosques built in Shushi in the late 19th century functioned freely. 
From 1936, a new concept of "Azerbaijanis" or "Azeris" was brought into general use in the Soviet Union. Before that, what is now Azeri was simply called Turk or Caucasian Tatar. Stalin ordered the Soviet historians to create the "history of Azerbaijan". As a result, many of the Armenian cultural-historical monuments in Karabakh were then destroyed or shamelessly declared belonging to the Azerbaijani heritage.


Armenian protests.
Aghasi Khanjian, leader of Communist Party of Armenia tried to raise the Armenian grievances before Stalin. He was later shot dead by the odious Beria. Then a campaign of purges launched by Stalin swept hundreds of local leaders and activists in Artsakh. In 1945, Arutiunov, Secretary of Communist Party of Armenia wrote a letter to Stalin, asking for reunification of Artsakh with Armenia, but without result. 
The next wave of mass protestations in 1965-1967 was suppressed by Azerbaijani government. Hundreds of Armenian activists were arrested on charges of nationalism and some of them were murdered in prisons. Despite the promises, the Soviet government shelved the issue for an indefinite time. In 1975, Kochynian, leader of Soviet Armenia was made scapegoat and removed from his post. The protest demonstrations continued under the next Armenian leader Karin Demirchyan. 

Perestroika.
By 1986-1987, the economic and cultural oppression against the Armenians of Nagorno-Karabakh culminated, making their life conditions intolerable. The declarations made by Gorbachev about the democratization of Soviet society, inspired the Armenians. During the entire year of 1987, mass demonstrations and public rallies took place throughout Artsakh. Over 80 000 inhabitants of Artsakh signed a petition demanding the reunification with Armenia. In February 1988, the deputies of Nagorno-Karabakh adopted a document to the parliaments of Azerbaijan and Armenia. At the same time, an unprecedented movement of support began in Armenia. The general strikes, marches and meetings paralyzed the life in both Armenia and Artsakh. The Armenian Diaspora throughout the world enthusiastically supported the people of Artsakh as well. 

Beginning of violence.
However, both Soviet and Azerbaijani governments firmly opposed to the idea of reunification of Armenia and Artsakh. The Soviet functionaries openly blackmailed the Armenian officials and community leaders, making it clear that the large Armenian population in Azerbaijan might become target of future irregularities. 
On February 22, 1988 Azeri mobs marched from Aghdam to Stepanakert to punish the Armenians. The bloodshed was prevented. Yet 6 days later, the unparalleled bloody riots took place in the city of Sumgayit, near Baku. During the 3 days of bloodthirsty pogroms, dozens of innocent Armenians were killed, injured and raped while their apartments were ransacked and set to fire. The Soviet Army intervened on the forth day. 

Special Administrations in Artsakh.
On June 18, 1988 a session of Supreme Council of USSR convened in Moscow to solve the Nagorno-Karabakh issue. Following the decision of Gorbachev, a special administration directly subordinate to Moscow was set in Stepanakert. However, the situation even worsened, as Azerbaijan established a severe blockade of Armenia and Artsakh. The region was isolated from the rest of the world, and the Armenian population was on the verge of starvation. 
In November of 1989, Gorbachev abolished the special administration and formed the Organizational Committee of Nagorno-Karabakh. In fact, the new ukase returned the region under the Azeri jurisdiction. In response to that, a joint session of deputies of Armenia and Artsakh adopted a document proclaiming the reunification of Armenia and Artsakh.


----------



## Galandar

Keep on living with your myths, "poor" armenians :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice thread 
very nice pics


----------



## l'eau

Artavazd said:


> HISTORY OF ARTSAKH (PART 2: FROM 1918 TO 1989)
> 
> Claims to the Armenian lands.


sikik kancık.


----------



## Artavazd

l'eau said:


> sikik kancık.


Iyade ederim kopek soyu!


----------



## l'eau

ahah türkçede biliyomuş:lol:türkçe bilen ermeni sayısıyla ermenice bilen türk sayısıyla kıyasla, geriye söyliyecek söz kalmıyo zaten:cheers:


----------



## Artavazd

Galandar said:


> Keep on living with your myths, "poor" armenians :lol:


No, I am Armenian, and you are the Mongol / Turkish. My people live in Armenia already 4000 year.
Azeri/Tatar/Mongolian all come from Mongolian step.


----------



## Artavazd

l'eau said:


> ahah türkçede biliyomuş:lol:türkçe bilen ermeni sayısıyla ermenice bilen türk sayısıyla kıyasla, geriye söyliyecek söz kalmıyo zaten:cheers:


Her dil bir insandir.


----------



## Galandar

Artavazd said:


> No, I am Armenian, and you are the Mongol / Turkish. My people live in Armenia already 4000 year.
> Azeri/Tatar/Mongolian all come from Mongolian step.


Ohh really?  Then i gonna advice you to retire, but try to avoid Armenia itself, they have low money to give. 
How u know that? I don't look like a mongolian at all  Probably, i am whiter than u :nuts: Look at the proof :cheers:


----------



## l'eau

OMG galandar u look so ASIAN!:uh: like me!
:lol:


----------



## Artavazd

Your risher come with our oil, with risher our people.2 Million Azeris Work in Russia you know way?
You are shown pictures of Russian in Azerbaijan .


----------



## Galandar

l'eau said:


> OMG galandar u look so ASIAN!:uh: like me!
> :lol:


Yeah, that has always been the biggest problem to me  I am the only one like this. Should i make a plastic surgery? Ohh come on, i am too asian to change even after surgery, but maybe withh some 100 of surgeries i can change :lol:


----------



## Galandar

Artavazd said:


> Your risher come with our oil, with risher our people.2 Million Azeris Work in Russia you know way?
> You are shown pictures of Russian in Azerbaijan .


Well, the best english courses are on the corner of Language Avenue, they will teach you how to write the word RICH 


Quiz:

The population of Azerbaijan is more than 8 mln people
The population of Armenia is 3.2 mln people

In Russia the immigrant numbers of azerbaijanies and armenians are almost the same. 
So which people abandom their homes in more quantity?


----------



## Artavazd

You say Azerbaijan rich countries in Caucasus. I ask you why 2 million Azeris live in Russia.
I am Belgian Armenian French is my language.Rich of Riche


----------



## Galandar

Artavazd said:


> You say Azerbaijan rich countries in Caucasus. I ask you why 2 million Azeris live in Russia.
> I am Belgian Armenian French is my language.Rich of Riche


I have already answered to that question!


----------



## ZOHAR

Galandar said:


> Ohh really?  Then i gonna advice you to retire, but try to avoid Armenia itself, they have low money to give.
> How u know that? I don't look like a mongolian at all  Probably, i am whiter than u :nuts: Look at the proof :cheers:


gay club in Baku?


----------



## Galandar

ZOHAR said:


> gay club in Baku?


Hahahaha, no it is Pratersdom, one of the biggest discos in Vienna. I don't know why all the people are guys on that pic


----------



## ZOHAR

looks boring


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Galandar said:


> *The Pearl of the World - Approved*


The project looks fantastic, Baku itself is a pearl on this earth:drool:


----------



## Galandar

Kafkas said:


> The project looks fantastic, Baku itself is a pearl on this earth:drool:


They have changed this project. The new version is a little better. You can see it here: http://www.diaholding.com


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

it looks nice too but actually i liked the old design. Anyway that fast growing economy and quality development level will bring some of the worlds most unique projects to Azerbaijan, especially to Bakukay:


----------



## Galandar

Kafkas said:


> it looks nice too but actually i liked the old design. Anyway that fast growing economy and quality development level will bring some of the worlds most unique projects to Azerbaijan, especially to Bakukay:


With oil prices like this and global crisis it is hard to say, but i hope so too! Thank you for support


----------



## Mavey

Artavazd said:


> No, I am Armenian, and you are the Mongol / Turkish. My people live in Armenia already 4000 year.
> Azeri/Tatar/Mongolian all come from Mongolian step.


Most Azeri's ethnicly speaking are related to Armenians and Persians.They have been Turkified and speak a Turkish language.But very few of them are actually Mongol or Tatar.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Prof. (Dr.) Mr. Mavey; 

Thank you very much for your highly academic explanation on this racial issue!


----------



## Galandar

Mavey said:


> Most Azeri's ethnicly speaking are related to Armenians and Persians.They have been Turkified and speak a Turkish language.But very few of them are actually Mongol or Tatar.


Azerbaijanies are ethnic mixture of caucasian albanians and turcic people. During the history there has been an influence of arabic and persians too. 
Armenians are not relevant part of azerbaijani ethnicity, though there has been some mixture with them too, but mainly like the wives of azerbaijanies untill the break of USSR.


----------



## merced12

azerbaijans and turkey ,one nations two state for me


----------



## bozgurd

*The TURK*

Its funny. armens always claim to be from some kinda "great" civilisation, to have 4000, 5000 25000 years of history...and yet even if you look at only their "national" dresses it is a mixture of those of georgian, azeri, chechen, turkish and other nations'. They have got no music, all stolen and yet they will claim every song as their "ancient" armenian. Where is your "acnciet"??? What were you before? an insignificant people that noone knows about and that did not change or add anythign to the history of this region unlike others. So stop claiming everything you see and hear as your own and try to live in peace with your neighbours otherwise you won't get too far in life like now.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

well bozgurd, you are right but no need to ruin this beautiful Azeri thread just because of some teenage trolls yet they are not even from Armenia but from Iran.


----------



## bozgurd

You are right KAFKAS We are bigger than them and no need to pay attention to barking. As the saying goes: It hurer karvan gecer. Peace Brother


AZERBAIJANTHE LAND OFFLAMES


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Hotel Caucasus in Gabala


----------



## Galandar

Qabala is very beautiful, those kinds of hotels can develop the tourism to that region:cheers:


----------



## MoroccanChica

How extremely pretty! :shocked: The nature is stunning and the Sheki Khan monument is so beautiful!


----------



## arashmordad

OMG people can we just shut up about racial issues and just enjoy the beauty, we are all probably mixed togethor anyway, we are all human. 
Azerbaijan is very beautiful, thanx for the pics Galandar, Teshekur.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Zakatala is a city in northwest Azerbaijan.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

the pics was added by user KavkAZ1


----------



## Ras Siyan

*Wow!*

Well done guys, now I have ton add this country to my 'must visit" list. You opened my eyes on a wonderful, underrated country. Azerbaidjan is stuning! 

I'm in love with this country. Seriously I'm not joking, how good are the universities over there?


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Zakatala


----------



## Galandar

Ras Siyan said:


> Well done guys, now I have ton add this country to my 'must visit" list. You opened my eyes on a wonderful, underrated country. Azerbaidjan is stuning!
> 
> I'm in love with this country. Seriously I'm not joking, how good are the universities over there?


There are many possibilities to study in Azerbaijan. Most of the universities are in Baku, while some are in Ganca, Sumgayit, Lankaran, Nakhcivan etc. You can know more about the country by going to its personal forum at SSC: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1930


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

more information about Azerbaijan & Baku
azerbaijan.az
tourism.az
citylife.az


----------



## eL yOrSh

wow!!!! amazing pics,beautiful church, and the bridge mg::master:


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Ganca, Hotel 5*











Ganca, Police station











Ganca, Agricultural Uni











Goygol, City Hospital


----------



## arashmordad

beautiful pics, teshekur


----------



## wesst

*maravilhosooooooooo*

Cidade linda!! felicidades mesmo pelas fotos!!
Ciudad Linda!! Felicidades por las fotos!!

ORGULHO DE SER BRASILEIRO


----------



## JAVA COFFEE

What a wonderful thread.......beautiful country, thanks Galandar for d pictures n info.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

i will post some new fotos soon


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Agsu is a small city in central Azerbaijan


----------



## christos-greece

Azerbaijan country is indeed very nice, amazing and beautiful 
btw there is a commercial (shown in Eurosport) about Azerbaijan: its really great; i will post it here the video if i find it of course


----------



## Galandar

^^Thanks for you nice words Christos. Azerbaijan should learn from Greece how to become a well-developed in tourism :cheers:


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

u mean Euronews


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Gabala


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Lerik











Agstafa





























Qusar











Oguz











Gedabey


----------



## daniellle

waaaw i never think azerbaycan look so tidy and modern, thanks for sharing! :kiss:


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Mountain Kyapyaz - one of the highest mountains in Azerbaijan THE PHOTO-SESSION


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy




----------



## AZBaKuCiTy




----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Nature of Gabala


----------



## thicken

the land of fire


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy




----------



## AZBaKuCiTy




----------



## AZBaKuCiTy




----------



## Persiancat

Nice Pictures.

I have encountered a question when I saw the Azerbaijan flag. Why do all Turkish countries have a moon and a star on their flags ? i.e. Turkey, Azerbaijan, Northern Cyprus etc... ?


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Thank U!

A moon & the star are the symbol of Islam like the colour green! there is also some other countries who have the same, like Marocco!


----------



## Galandar

AZBaKuCiTy said:


> Thank U!
> 
> A moon & the star are the symbol of Islam like the colour green! there is also some other countries who have the same, like Marocco!


Morocco does not have it on its flag, but some other countries like Tunisia, Pakistan, Malaysia have crescent and moon on their flags too


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Morocco has only the star (crescent )


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

AZBaKuCiTy said:


> Thank U!
> 
> A moon & the star are the symbol of Islam like the colour green!


No, They're not. They are Turkish symbols and Ottoman influenced countries use it as well as Turkic ones.


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

They are also Turkish symbols! 
u havent see it on Mosque??? its Islamic Symbol too!


----------



## _BPS_

Its origins trace back to the Ottoman Empire, and has nothing to do with Islam, however people for some reason associate it with religion and often use it on local flags or on mosques.


----------



## Ozerov

çok yahşi güzel aftograflardır hepinize selam edirem.nice pictures of Azerbaijan thanks for shared hi everybody Timur Ozerov Azerbaijan baku.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

AZBaKuCiTy said:


> They are also Turkish symbols!
> u havent see it on Mosque??? its Islamic Symbol too!


They're just used on Turkish mosques(or in the countries that have historical ties with Ottomans).


----------



## corredor06

Nice pictures


----------



## Ilgar

Ganca City -second largest city of Azerbaijan after Baku


----------



## Ilgar

new video of Tourism of Azerbaijan with a new quote!

*AZERBAIJAN- THE LAND OF MAGIC COLORS*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMmNNwzQ9fA 

By user: alieff


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Relax Tourism and Resort Centre in Lerik

http://relax.com.az


----------



## AZBaKuCiTy

Azerbaijan Tourism Video 2010


----------



## Ras Siyan

Wow, really love this country! Mashallah, it is extremely beautiful, I LOVE IT!

Thanks for all of you guys (Azbakucity, Galandar ect...) for opening my eyes on this marvelous nation. Inshallah, I will visit someday...


----------



## AZBaKuCiiTy

@Ras Siyan, thank u for ur words, InshAllah u came & visit our country, thank u!

Marvelous landscapes of Northern Azerbaijan - PHOTOS



























































































[


----------



## AZBaKuCiiTy




----------



## warden987

Xtreminal said:


> Fauna and flora of Azerbaijan are rich and diversity. More than 4000 types of plants grow here, including officinal one"s.


I do like officinal plants


----------



## Galandar

Beach season in Azerbaijan


----------



## SokoX

I would like to visit Azerbaijan next year on my Georgia-Armenia-Azerbaijan trip. I would like to be informed about current security situation over there. Thank you.


----------



## Galandar

SokoX said:


> I would like to visit Azerbaijan next year on my Georgia-Armenia-Azerbaijan trip. I would like to be informed about current security situation over there. Thank you.


I think then you should watch this video :cheers2:


----------



## Mehryar

Azerbaijan is a wrong name for the country in Transcaucasia. The real name is Caucasian Albania.
Russian empire chose the fake name of Azerbaijan to invade other regions of Iran (Persian) where Azerbaijani used to be the spoken language (while Persian was the lingua france and the official language of state even at the time of Seljuk Empire) by this excuse after signing the treaty of Turkemençayç in 19th century.
The celebration of Nowruz and practicing Shia Islam further confirms the background of Azerbaijanis that they have Iranian origin

See:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Azerbaijani_people


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice photos from those places (towns) and landscapes of Azerbaijan


----------



## Galandar

I L O V E A Z E R B A I J A N ! ! !


----------



## Galandar

Sea Breeze Resort


















































































Source: _Sea Breeze_


----------



## Galandar




----------



## Galandar

Just Baku kay:


----------



## manon

thank you for the photos, keep it up, I hope I will discover next year


----------



## Linguine

Nice updates....thanks for keeping this thread active Galandar.:cheers1:


----------



## soufle

Turkey & Azerbaijan = Turk Brothers

Turkey and Azerbaijan one nation with two states (ex-Prezident of Azerbaijan Abulfaz Elchibey)

*Turks (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkic_peoples)

**Oghuz Turks (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oghuz_Turks)

- Turkey Turks 
- Azerbaijan Turks
- Turkmenistan Turks
- Gagavuaz Turks


----------



## Galandar

For all questions about Azerbaijan go to http://www.azerbaijans.com The website is in 7 languages


----------



## Linguine

Would love to see more pics please...


----------



## Galandar

Linguine said:


> Would love to see more pics please...


Then I advice you to visit SSC Azerbaijan http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1930 with a lot of pictures on different topics


----------



## Galandar

*WELCOME TO AZERBAIJAN*! :cheers:


----------



## manon

cool video! Land of Flame good slogan


----------



## Linguine

very nice video....


----------



## Yellow Fever

Azerbaijan Flag by smartovski, on Flickr


Rusting oil fields in the industrial area south of Baku, Azerbaijan. by turtle5001tw, on Flickr


J2 A319 4K-AZ01 by Steve_Cross, on Flickr


Panorama od Baku by smartovski, on Flickr


Maiden Tower - under renovation by smartovski, on Flickr


Panorama of Baku by smartovski, on Flickr


Azerbaijan Beer: Afsana & Xirdalan by smartovski, on Flickr


Fountain Square by smartovski, on Flickr


Banner for Eurovision 2012 by smartovski, on Flickr


Street Scene, Baku by smartovski, on Flickr


Boats of the Caspian Sea by smartovski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

The Flower Day by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


The Corners by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


The Roofs by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


Eurovision Fan Club in Azerbaijan (178) by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


Eurovision Fan Club in Azerbaijan (36) by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


Eurovision Fan Club in Azerbaijan (37) by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


Eurovision Fan Club in Azerbaijan (148) by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


Eurovision Fan Club in Azerbaijan (143) by Ella Nahmedova - AvivArt, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano

wow nice turkey or armenian ?


----------



## Galandar

italiano_pellicano said:


> wow nice turkey or armenian ?


???


----------



## Yellow Fever

Cyclist by Tay-FUN, on Flickr


Ready for Eurovision by Tay-FUN, on Flickr


Ballons over City by Tay-FUN, on Flickr


Tulips & City by Tay-FUN, on Flickr


Night rain @ Baku by Tay-FUN, on Flickr


Stari deo Bakua by zeljkojoksimovic, on Flickr


JZ9P5233 by itupictures, on Flickr


baku call all aliens by anym tarde, on Flickr


baku -sea side seat by anym tarde, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Caspian Beach by Heydar Heydarov, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/allisonbreed/7247894664/
This is the standard table set up for most azerbaijani parties. The fruit compote, salads, fruit, and sweets are always put out before the guests arrive. Once everyone is seated they slowly start to bring out the different courses that usually consist of dolma, plov, and kebab.




Baku by aliyev, on Flickr


Baku by aliyev, on Flickr


Baku by aliyev, on Flickr


Baku by aliyev, on Flickr


Baku by aliyev, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine

awesome, beautiful images from Azerbaijan...kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

Azerbaijan by aliyev, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7348757518/


_D7K9665-Edit.jpg by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


_N7F7659-Edit.jpg by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


_D7K9869-Edit.jpg by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


DSC_0014_2.jpg by Fuad Babayev, on Flickr


7946 by Gjabu, on Flickr


Secretary Clinton Attends a Working Lunch by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilkinh/7344577594/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilkinh/7159370217/


----------



## Yellow Fever

SNC00344.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


IMG_0787.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


IMG_0732.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


IMG_0706.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


IMG_0704.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


IMG_0696.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


IMG_0646.jpg by dlakme, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Icheri Sheher (Old City) by ktosayev, on Flickr


Downtown by ktosayev, on Flickr


Headless Horserider by ktosayev, on Flickr


Traffic Jam by ktosayev, on Flickr


Flame Towers by ktosayev, on Flickr


Carpet Building by ktosayev, on Flickr


Ilham Allahverdiyev by ktosayev, on Flickr


Baku Harbour by ktosayev, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Vatan by ktosayev, on Flickr


Park Bulvar by ktosayev, on Flickr


Baku Fountain and Outskirts by ktosayev, on Flickr


Azerbaijan National Flag Square by ktosayev, on Flickr


Icheri Sheher (Old City) by ktosayev, on Flickr


DSC_0364-001 by ktosayev, on Flickr


----------



## Purple Dreams

Azerbaijan is a country I would love to visit. It seems like a beautiful country with a very rich and welcoming culture


----------



## Purple Dreams

soufle said:


> Turkey & Azerbaijan = Turk Brothers
> 
> Turkey and Azerbaijan one nation with two states (ex-Prezident of Azerbaijan Abulfaz Elchibey)
> 
> *Turks (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turkic_peoples)
> 
> **Oghuz Turks (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oghuz_Turks)
> 
> - Turkey Turks
> - Azerbaijan Turks
> - Turkmenistan Turks
> - Gagavuaz Turks


Are there any movements in Iranian Azerbaijan to separate and become attached to The Republic of Azerbaijan?


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bak Soviet 2 by Foton Fan, on Flickr


2006 view by Foton Fan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Bayil Panorama 29 June 2011 by Foton Fan, on Flickr


29 June 2011 by Foton Fan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Alti Agach Panorama 2 by Foton Fan, on Flickr


Crossing the river by Foton Fan, on Flickr


----------



## mubarak

nice


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the nice pics YF. :cheers:


----------



## Galandar

Yellow Fever, thanks for the photos! This is how the area of Flag Square looks today


----------



## Galandar

Tour d'Azerbaidjan 2013 Eurosport Special


----------



## Linguine

amazing, great photos from Azerbaijan. :cheers:


----------



## Xtreminal

*Baku Today
*

















Source: http://lastdjedai.livejournal.com/103511.html


----------



## Xtreminal

For all you gurmans and foodies out there.

Azerbaijani Qutab with Lule kebab










Source: http://lastdjedai.livejournal.com/103511.html

Shaki Halvas


















Source: http://alexcheban.livejournal.com/46006.html

Obviously not every our meal involves meat, there are various foods. Starting from rice ending with sweet pastry


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ The foods make me drool. :drool:

Thanks for the updates. kay:


----------



## Xtreminal

Today's Baku rises up the hills that surround the bay with regular streets and modern buildings. The waterfront boasts a beautiful park, and most of the industrial areas are to the east and southwest of the city. Today, the city almost covers the entire Abseron Peninsula and off-shore islands.

The establishment of this city in Baku is quite symbolic – a White City is being set up in the Black City. Different people have used the rich oil fields of Baku and Azerbaijan to improve their financial status. But they have caused serious damage to the city’s environment. As a result of the oil operations that were carried out without compliance with environmental regulations, this place was turned into a Black City. Huge effort is now made to clean it up. Oil waste has been siphoned out from a depth of several meters and other environmental measures taken. In general, the cleaning of this area is an extremely important issue for the ecology of Baku. But the establishment of a new city in this cleaned area is a major event, which is evidence of Azerbaijan’s development.

Photos by Etibar Jafarov


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Great pics and thanks for the update.


----------



## christos-greece

Xtreminal said:


> For all you gurmans and foodies out there.
> 
> Azerbaijani Qutab with Lule kebab
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://lastdjedai.livejournal.com/103511.html





Yellow Fever said:


> The foods make me drool. :drool:


That food above looks really delicious :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the great pics..... delicious looking food indeed. :cheers:


----------



## ArtZ

Beautiful city and excellent cultural heritage. I wish one day to visit Azerbaijan.


----------



## Xtreminal

Xinaliq (Khinalug) is a must see for any traveler coming through Azerbaijan. Isolated from the outside world for thousands of years, this village of roughly 1200 people has preserved its own unique language and way of life for generations. Homes are built tier style up the side of the mountain using stone work and many roofs are still made of earth and mud. A new road makes access to this mountain escape a more simple endeavor than it once was.

The village of Khinalug was included on the World Monuments Fund's 2008 Watch List of the 100 Most Endangered Sites due to concern over the building of a road between Khinalug and Guba. The listing is not intended to criticize potential tourist and commercial activity in the village, rather it is intended as a warning that new development should not come at the cost of the site's essential, historic character. Moreover, Khinalug language classified as "severely endangered" by UNESCO's Atlas of the World's Languages in Danger.







































Photos from Wikipedia and kurultaj.hu, and from authors klassjanb, ilkinh


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Thanks for the update! Great pics and video.


----------



## Xtreminal

Once threatened with extinction, Azerbaijan's most ancient form of music is enjoying a renaissance. Mugham - a unique genre blending throaty song with a special trio of instruments - is being revived by the government through a series of festivals and school activities.

For music lovers, Azerbaijani covers of famous songs

Alim Gasimov ft.Farghana Gasimova - Say It Right (Nelly Furtado)






Kamil Jalilov ft. Anvar Sadigov - Englishman in New York (Sting)






Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water (Azerbaijani cover)






Sade - Smooth operator (Azerbaijani cover)


----------



## SnowMan

*Baku*


----------

